# Files for a Die Filer



## gunner312 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have acquired a Die Filer, the only problem is that there are no files with it. Is there a way to re-make standard files so they can be used with this small machine. I think it could be quite useful if I can make files for it. I have found on ebay files for sale but they seem to be made of solid gold.


----------



## bobm985 (Feb 20, 2019)

Try Victor Machinery in Nu Yawk.


----------



## phrodo (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, 

I'm in the same boat. Victor is all sold out. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## BobsModels (Feb 20, 2019)

What size do you need?  3", 6", 8"??  What model is it?  I found many of mine years ago on ebay, flea markets, NAMES (many last year).    Gary Martin had some at NAMES last year he might still have some.  They are not inexpensive expect to pay $10-$15 per file.  Get new ones.

Link on Making files:

http://www.beevo.org/MetalWorking/MLA Die Filer/MLA_File_Making.html

Bob


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 21, 2019)

What you need to do is find files that are parallel all along their cutting surfaces as you are going to make your files so that they cut on the downstroke. So the holding portion has to be ground out of part of the cutting surface.

Make sure you have holdown arms on your machine otherwise you will end up trying to do it with your fingers, not a good thing to do, just ask 'nofingers Jack'.

Round chainsaw files are perfect for doing this, they are parallel all along their length plus they come in a variety of sizes, so basically you can cut the tang off and use as is.

The link by Bobsmodels shows one way this can be done.

Here is a shot of all the shapes that were available (or you have to make)







Some of the files in real life, just to show how the  holding tangs need to end up like.











I was lucky, many years ago I managed to buy most of my files from Victor.

I do hope this helps


John


----------



## patternmaker (Feb 21, 2019)

Gary at Martin Model & Pattern here.  I have about 200 die files for sale.  The photos and drawing posted by John show the shapes and a good representation of the files available.  They used to be had for $5 a piece and now they are mostly unavailable under $10. I sell mine for $15 each for the new ones, with $8 for shipping.  If you order a larger quantity of 8 or more, I will ship for free.  Overseas I would need to know your address to give you a quote for shipping.

I have very few of the small 3-1/2" long ones left, which were perfect for my Die Filer Casting Kit.  Most of the ones available are in the 5-1/2" range up to 8" long.  There are quite a few that are very small in cross section of various styles that require an overarm. I have a large number (dozens) of 5/8" wide half rounds,  as well as 3/8" square, both 8" long.  Most all others I just have less than a half dozen,  a majority just one or two, so it doesn't work for me to list all I have as that one may be gone tomorrow.  I reccommend emailing me with your specific wants, and I will gather those I have together and send you a couple of photos from which you are able to choose .
I am reluctant to post here as I do not want to be on anyones bad side for advertising, but I truely just would like to help people find what they need.  I make my living as an industrial patternmaker, but as a former public school shop teacher wanting to keep all the trades alive, I enjoy the hobbly just as all of you.


----------



## alanganes (Feb 21, 2019)

I was given a nice die filer a while back and did some looking around for files for it, like everyone else that gets one. There do seem to be a few places still selling them. Here are just a few (in the US anyhow) that I stumbled on:

http://www.warrensvillefile.com/index.php/machine-files-parallel.html

https://www.falcontool.com/PublicStore/product/Swiss-Parallel-Machine-Files,577,183.aspx

https://www.artcotools.com/parallel-machine-file-type-b.html

As noted they are not inexpensive, but really are not all the costly when you consider that a decent hand file can cost 15 bucks or more. The bigger sticking point I found was that some of the places selling them only sell them in sets or boxes of 10 or 12 so you may have to save and then cough up 150 bucks to get some. Then of course you have a enough files to hold you for a very long time unless you do a ridiculous amount of filing.  

I have found that some regular hand files can be used because while they have a taper, it is gentle enough that over the length of the file stroke it does not matter too much.  Not ideal, but workable, especially for any less precise work.

I have not used min a whole lot as I want to put a variable speed motor on it, it just feels to be running faster then I would like. But it's a cool and very handy machine for the instances where I have used it. I've always been sort of fascinated by them.

Not to drail your thread, but this sort of begs the question of why are hand files tapered, anyhow?


----------



## alanganes (Feb 21, 2019)

patternmaker said:


> Gary at Martin Model & Pattern here.  I have about 200 die files for sale.  The photos and drawing posted by John show the shapes and a good representation of the files available.  They used to be had for $5 a piece and now they are mostly unavailable under $10. I sell mine for $15 each for the new ones, with $8 for shipping.  If you order a larger quantity of 8 or more, I will ship for free.  Overseas I would need to know your address to give you a quote for shipping.
> 
> I have very few of the small 3-1/2" long ones left, which were perfect for my Die Filer Casting Kit.  Most of the ones available are in the 5-1/2" range up to 8" long.  There are quite a few that are very small in cross section of various styles that require an overarm. I have a large number (dozens) of 5/8" wide half rounds,  as well as 3/8" square, both 8" long.  Most all others I just have less than a half dozen,  a majority just one or two, so it doesn't work for me to list all I have as that one may be gone tomorrow.  I reccommend emailing me with your specific wants, and I will gather those I have together and send you a couple of photos from which you are able to choose .
> I am reluctant to post here as I do not want to be on anyones bad side for advertising, but I truely just would like to help people find what they need.  I make my living as an industrial patternmaker, but as a former public school shop teacher wanting to keep all the trades alive, I enjoy the hobbly just as all of you.



Gary, your post appeared as I was typing out mine. 

In my opinion, 15 bucks each is a very fair price for anyone looking for these. As mentioned, a decent hand file of any type costs that or more.
I'll be in touch...

Thank you.


----------



## Kenny Broomfield (Feb 22, 2019)

If you watch YouTube look up This Old Tony. He acquired a die filer and began some work with it. He also showed how he used standard files in it.


----------



## alanganes (Feb 23, 2019)

Kenny Broomfield said:


> If you watch YouTube look up This Old Tony. He acquired a die filer and began some work with it. He also showed how he used standard files in it.



Thanks, I have seen that, his videos are awesome.
I do pretty much the same thing as my filer does not really require a special tang on the file, it's just a clamp type thing. So as long as I can get it to fit, it works ok.
Some of the more useful things I've found are flat files with a safe edge, so it's relatively easy to grind the taper out of a hand file on the two narrow sides. Just the ticket for filing nice square corners in stuff.


----------



## Dubi (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a number of needle files in the shop which are clogged with aluminium. Normally I use a stainless steel brush to remove the aluminium, not working this time.

Thinking about using Ferric Chloride, has anybody tried this or is there a better chemical.


----------



## Phil Haldenby (Feb 23, 2019)

I pretty much stick to a file card for cleaning my files. If I'm going to file soft metals, I load the file up with chalk before filing.


----------



## Dubi (Feb 23, 2019)

Phil Haldenby said:


> I pretty much stick to a file card for cleaning my files. If I'm going to file soft metals, I load the file up with chalk before filing.


Thank you, I will try that next time.


----------



## WOB (Feb 23, 2019)

For aluminum removal, sodium hydroxide solution( lye) does a good job and won't hurt the file steel.  Use rubber gloves.  I doubt ferric chloride will be effective.

WOB


----------



## alanganes (Feb 23, 2019)

I suspect ferric chloride might eat the steel file more than the chips. 

Another handy "tool" for cleaning pins from files is to use the end of  a bamboo chopstick left over after your next round of Chinese cuisine.  They are hard enough to scrape out between the teeth but obviously will not do any harm to the file teeth.


----------



## Luc De Wispelaere (Apr 3, 2019)

I think i have some new files for a filing machine, but i have to look in my shop
Maybe i will sell them, i look tomorrow


----------



## animal12 (Apr 4, 2019)

ya can send file's here to get them sharpened
https://boggstool.com/
animal


----------



## mortimer (Apr 5, 2019)

can you still buy file cards ?


----------



## holmes_ca (Apr 5, 2019)

I never use a file card, the only thing I use is a thin narrow strip of brass sheet about 1/2- 3/4 inch wide x   .020/.025 thick just a few angled wipes on the file produces the form on the strip then it does the cleanup just fine


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 5, 2019)

mortimer said:


> can you still buy file cards ?


yes you can.

MSC has around six different types.   A bit expensive but they can be found through numerous tool suppliers.


----------

